# Picture Worth 1000 words



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

This guy was hanging out, just waiting for some unsuspecting animal or young kid to walk thru it's domain. This kind of serpent is not good when you have children playing in the river on a warm sunny day. In short work NestBuster and I took one shot each. My hit was high up on the spine in order to paralyse him, and NestBuster finished him with a single sling












shot hit to the head. .45 cal lead conical, Double band black latex, full butterfly setup. Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats a huge snake, good shooting guys.
Philly


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

good work keepin the area safe, Nice shootin guys.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Off topic, is the dog in the picture an American Staffordshire terrier by any chance ? Just curious


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

That is one huge chipola river cotton mouth. The largest i have ever killed or seen. They are out everywhere! We could have killled more but let acouple go.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The dog in the picture is an American Pittbull Terrier. Purely a catch dog, will catch anything that moves in front of it. From Hogs, to Squirrels, to Raccoons and anything in between. best to you EndDays...Frogman


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a fine looking dog Frogman. regards


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Good shooting, and good riddance! Just our of curiosity, what do you do with them after the pictures are taken? Fish Food? Dog food? Would dogs even eat those if you took the head off? Would you let them?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

My Dogs would eat anything that we catch and kill together. They are tuned into enjoying the fruit after the hunt. With regard to the wild game my dogs will eat all of it if I put it in front of them. But with snakes and things that crawl around the ground, I always cook it before I give it to them. The worms and parasites that can be in the wild game can transfer into the dog, if not prepared properly. best Frogman


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep these pictures and threads coming! Well done!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Amazing how two little pieces of lead transformed it into a "good" cottonmouth. You all know how I feel about snake killing, except for these. They are so nasty and territorial.....I'm glad you two got to him before some little kid was going down to the river with their cane pole took a lick from it.

You two are a lethal duo!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Frogman
Alot of people don't realize that there are two type of Tape worms.One of which is transferred to your dog by eating raw game.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

enddays said:


> That's a fine looking dog Frogman. regards


i second that







you should post some pics of your dogs mate ive seen a few but ide like to see more


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea there great dogs unfortunatly there banned here in England cos nob heads use them for fighting


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

grant said:


> Yea there great dogs unfortunatly there banned here in England cos nob heads use them for fighting


I like your reply..... kill the owners not the poor dog.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> Yea there great dogs unfortunatly there banned here in England cos nob heads use them for fighting


I like your reply..... kill the owners not the poor dog.
[/quote]Oh that we could


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always said they should be fed to the dogs they make fight see how it feels


----------



## Ozark Mtn Prep (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! What a snake! One of those targets of opportunity you just can't pass on. God Bless, Jerry


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Frogman did the kids see you shoot the snake? Bet the whole kindergarten would know you are 'superman' =D
By the way how do you know which snake is edible and which is not?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

All snakes are potentially etable; For me However, it all hinges on the odor...Frogman


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Frogman, 
Great hunting. Perfect shot to the head. Keep bringing those nice stories and pictures of you.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yeah great hunting Frogman, nice kills


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

frogman said:


> All snakes are potentially etable; For me However, it all hinges on the odor...Frogman


Well, it hinges on how hungry I am vs how bad they smell. I'll eat fried rattler over fried chicken anyday, and I've been copperhead hungry before, but I've never been cottonmouth hungry so far (knock on wood)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Critters like that are just too dangerous around human environs -- good job of dispatching!


----------

